# Testing New photo set up



## PenWorks (Nov 17, 2005)

Thanks to Wayne & Driften for some help in setting up a new photo booth. I saw the thread for the 75.00 light booth and Wayne's pic's have been nothing short of outstanding lately, so I did a quicky set up and test before I refine my perminet booth.


Didn't want to spend 75.00 for another photo booth, so went to the hardware store and bought some PVC and fittings about 5.00. Then to Joann's, a craft type store and bought 2 yards of strechy white nylon. You really only need a yard. I have enough left over to make a dozen speedo's  Did't even bother to buy glue as they fit tight and attached the nylon with....well what else, duct tape ! [:0]

Bought another yard of a white fleece type material for the backdrop. So here it is, tell me what you think. I think it is better then what I have been doing.

Got a question though. I take all my pictures on the lowest reselution 640x480. I want to cram as many photos as possible on a card and they only get put up on the web. But why do the picture size very in bites? some will be as low as 80 kb and some 110 kb. I hate having to go in and resize photos?


----------



## wayneis (Nov 17, 2005)

Anthony a couple ideas, first of all I shoot my photos down from above using a copy stand.  You can do the same if you make some kind of arm for your tri pod.  This way the lights don't interfer with the camera.  Next you need to set your white balance.  I do this manually when I do a shoot because the light changes from time to time.  Then like it or not you do really have to shoot at the highest res and then down size.  If you ask Eagle or if he sees this I used the free software that he is, and it is so simple any fool can do it.  And the nice thing is that you can do it with a right click looking at your photo anywhere.  Sometimes I forget to change size before I get here to the IAP and I do it before I upload it to the forum.  I think that you just go to the micro soft page and get it there but I really don't remember.  [!] it.  Your pics are looking a lot better but they will look a lot better if you shoot at high res and adjust the white balance.

Wayne


----------



## alamocdc (Nov 17, 2005)

Anthony, Wayne is right about the res. I tried setting my camera at 640x480 so I wouldn't have to resize and get more pics in as well, but I immediately noticed a very diminished picture quality. I was able to get by with either 1024 or 1280 wide (I can't remember) w/o loosing so much you'd notice.


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Nov 18, 2005)

Looks Good Anthony.

I made the same setup for my photos. To get more light onto the pens I use draftsman vellum for the sides and back. This works for me since I use natural light from a window. I also shoot from an overhead position and I use the timer on the camera since my exposures are sometimes long.


----------



## Geo in Winnipeg (Nov 18, 2005)

Anthony, go here: http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/downloads/powertoys/xppowertoys.mspx
On the right hand side pick "image resizer"
I think this is the one you're looking for. You can pick set sizes or custom resize. It must be simple 'cause it works for me []
HTH

edit:
BTW Great pens and nice booth[^]


----------



## btboone (Nov 18, 2005)

Anthony, the file storage amount has to do with the way the information is stored.  It will see that there are 12 pixels of the same color and store them like "the next 12 pixels will be white."  Scenes that have a lot of different colors will take up more room because of that.


----------



## scubaman (Nov 20, 2005)

The busier the BG the larger the file.  This is because you let the camera compress the photos.  For best quality, do not let the camera compress.  Especially if you will touch the photo again.  If you get eveyrthing just reight, no editing necessary, straight from camera to web, this does not matter.  If you need to edit, shoot the highest resolution, no compression.  Do your editing.  Save after optimization, in a non-compressed format.  Then resize to the final size, and save a jpg.  There is usually a setting for how much compression you want.  Most of the time you won't notice 20% compression at all (0% being no compression/best quality).

In most cases you will also be better off underexposing slightly and adjusting in SW to brighten rather than overexposing and adjusting in SW to darken.


----------



## rtjw (Nov 21, 2005)

Anthony, what kind of light bulbs are you using?


----------



## PenWorks (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rtjw_
> <br />Anthony, what kind of light bulbs are you using?


500 watt photo lamps


----------



## Mikey (Nov 21, 2005)

Nice easy set up. I'm going to have to try that.

My question is with the light or lamp. Is that just the standard clip on lamp that can be bought for like $10 at Home Depot? I ask because those have a warning to use like a 100 watt max bulb.

BTW, what's wrong with a 110kb photo? Tht's considered pretty normal. 1mb would be a bit much.


----------



## PenWorks (Nov 21, 2005)

This is the same standard cheapo lamp, you might want to peel that safety sticker off, so it doesn't melt on the lamp. The only problem I have with the 110 KB photo, is I still have to resize for photos I post here. Max size for posting to IAP is 90kb. 
I guess I will just get used to shooting higher res and resize, since that seems to be the concenous.


----------



## rtjw (Nov 21, 2005)

Anthony, where did you get the lamp?


----------



## PenWorks (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rtjw_
> <br />Anthony, where did you get the lamp?



from the bulbman , of course []
http://www.bulbman.com/


----------



## fritzmccorkle (Nov 29, 2005)

scubaman is right.  the more information in a scene the larger the file size.  i notice drastic difference in file sizes of photos when the only difference is black versus white background. the file size of the white background will always be smaller.


----------



## rtjw (Nov 29, 2005)

Thanks anthony. I am going to copy you and make a setup like yours. Maybe then my pics will come out better.


----------



## jdavis (Dec 5, 2005)

Looks good to me


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Dec 18, 2005)

Nice One Anthony!

I use a photo cube, commercial one I got on Ebay.  I use two 500 watt halogen work lights and a 250 watt clear bulb.  I set my pictures at Hi Res.  I then resize using Microsoft Office, by sendining to myself on Email.. I select the resize smaller option, it always works...

I have no idea why the file sizes are different though..

[][]


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Dec 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PenWorks_
> <br />.... and Wayne's pic's have been nothing short of outstanding lately, .....




I have to Agree with you, Wayne makes SUPER pictures!!

[][][][]


----------

